
If Islam Is a Religion of Violence, So Is Christianity - amirbehzad
http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/06/14/if-islam-is-a-religion-of-violence-so-is-christianity/
======
SlipperySlope
Wrong. Islam is inherently violent towards apostates, heretics and
unbelievers.

I wish the author would live in the Islamic State for just 12 months and see
for herself.

Anyone else just view a bit of
[https://www.thereligionofpeace.com/](https://www.thereligionofpeace.com/)

